# Relocating to Kalgoorlie



## Hayley Moylon (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,
We may have an opportunity in Kalgoorlie WA, we are a married couple with 3 children; 1 x 17 year old, 1 x 15 year old and 1 x 2 year old. We currently live in a small UK village and never visit cities like Manchester or Liverpool. Is there enough to do in Kalgoorlie for our children, what are the job prospects for our eldest; he has done 12 months Mech Engineering apprenticeship over here. Is there a high crime rate? We have never considered such a move, so a little curious...
Hayley


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

Couple of my friends lived there for about two years. There is lot money out there. Its an outback town in the middle of WA. You can find more details from this website.

Kalgoorlie Western Australia, History, Weather, Accommodation, Attractions,


----------



## djbsacannon (Oct 24, 2011)

I too would like to hear from anyone in Kalgoorlie or who has lived there recently as we are thinking of relocating there for a few years to get some cash behind us. We are a family of 5 currently living in SA so I would like to hear about what Primary Schools are like and what areas are good to live in etc.


----------



## djbsacannon (Oct 24, 2011)

PS - sorry for hyjacking the thread!!


----------



## Hayley Moylon (Oct 23, 2011)

No problem, we are also interested in schools, both primary and either secondary or college; our daughter is in year 11 right now and she wants to stay to finish her GCSE's, we are not sure where she will fit, in terms of school years or even when she would start as her year 11 will finish next May/June and she will be 17 in December 2012. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Hayley Moylon (Oct 23, 2011)

Hayley Moylon said:


> No problem, we are also interested in schools, both primary and either secondary or college; our daughter is in year 11 right now and she wants to stay to finish her GCSE's, we are not sure where she will fit, in terms of school years or even when she would start as her year 11 will finish next May/June and she will be 17 in December 2012. Any advice would be appreciated.


Can anyone advise on this, our daughter is quite worried?


----------



## agkhan (Mar 9, 2012)

Greetings,

I want to know living costs in Kalgoorlie, WA. I am waiting for decision on my 457 visa application. Furthermore, plan to reach Kalgoorlie in next couple of months. (InshaALLAH)

I have some questions. 


1) Living cost with 4 person (2 Adults and 2 baby boy)
2) Rent for house. with all utility (GAS, water, Electricity)
3) School fees for 2 children in nursery section.
4) Halal (Muslim allowed food) is available in market
5) Medical Insurance?
5) Other expense?


Thanks and Regards

Abuzar Ghaffari Khan


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Kalgoorlie is a horrible town. It's completely lawless and is run by bikie gangs. Massive drug and alcahol issues. The salaries are high but the cost of living like the rest of Australia is astronomical. You would be absolutley mental to move there like you would be mental to move to any small Australian town.

Check out on Youtube a series called Kalgoorlie Cops. Then decide if you want to come.

Cashing up there won't be possible and the city won't be immigrant friendly I would imagine. I would be careful going there myself and I'm from Perth.


----------



## agkhan (Mar 9, 2012)

Weebie said:


> Kalgoorlie is a horrible town. It's completely lawless and is run by bikie gangs. Massive drug and alcahol issues. The salaries are high but the cost of living like the rest of Australia is astronomical. You would be absolutley mental to move there like you would be mental to move to any small Australian town.
> 
> Check out on Youtube a series called Kalgoorlie Cops. Then decide if you want to come.
> 
> Cashing up there won't be possible and the city won't be immigrant friendly I would imagine. I would be careful going there myself and I'm from Perth.



hi Weebie,

Thanks for your reply. Would you please tell me details, how you about Kalgoorlie? what job you did there? and how mush you visited it and also last visit?
Because of I did search crime rate or violence ration in kalgoorlie. I found no such result in last few years. mostly i found before or at 2002.
It is requested, please tell me your experience by it i will make my mind for moving there or not.

thanking you.

abuzar


----------



## agkhan (Mar 9, 2012)

Hayley Moylon said:


> Hi,
> We may have an opportunity in Kalgoorlie WA, we are a married couple with 3 children; 1 x 17 year old, 1 x 15 year old and 1 x 2 year old. We currently live in a small UK village and never visit cities like Manchester or Liverpool. Is there enough to do in Kalgoorlie for our children, what are the job prospects for our eldest; he has done 12 months Mech Engineering apprenticeship over here. Is there a high crime rate? We have never considered such a move, so a little curious...
> Hayley


hi,
Good day.

Would you like to tell me about yours experience of living in Kalgoorlie or you know about it? Because i have to plan move there in coming couple of weeks. 

Thanking you.

Abuzar Ghaffari Khan


----------



## agkhan (Mar 9, 2012)

djbsacannon said:


> I too would like to hear from anyone in Kalgoorlie or who has lived there recently as we are thinking of relocating there for a few years to get some cash behind us. We are a family of 5 currently living in SA so I would like to hear about what Primary Schools are like and what areas are good to live in etc.


hi,
Good day.

Would you like to tell me about yours experience of living in Kalgoorlie or you know about it? Because i have to plan move there in coming couple of weeks. 

Thanking you.

Abuzar Ghaffari Khan


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kalgoorlie Families 2012 - PomsInOz Forum

Hope some of you can make it over and get some real information on Kal


----------

